

West LA and vacinations - Balgair
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/features/los-angeles-vaccination-rates/

======
Balgair
"That’s up dramatically from 1984, when kids got shots to ward off seven
classics such as polio and the flu. Now, a child could get up to 19 shots in
the first six months of life."

Assume 2 hours per visit per shot. That's 38 hours, basically a full work
week. Also, having lived on the West Side, you also have a lot of traffic to
contend with. As a parent there you could potentially spend ~60 hours getting
shots for your child in 6 months. I'm not saying AT ALL that you should not be
vaccinated, but honestly, it does take a lot of clock hours.

